# ANY PHOTO'S OF YOUR CHRISTMAS TRAINS



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Have a chance , show off some of your photos on here of your Christmas trains around the tree. We enjoy seeing how others have set up for Xmas.. 








This is a start on ours. Still more boxs of stuff to go thru yet.

























From Noel & Jane


----------



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)

Looks nice. Do your "critters" chase the trains? Ours used to when we had a bigger family room and they were kittens.


----------



## Tom Parkins (Jan 2, 2008)

In the past my neighbor Tim and I hosted a garden rr openhouse on his Stafford Lines RR in Newark, DE. This is just a little of what we did. May not happen this year.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Noel;

Mine are already here.

Best wishes,
David Meashey


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Invariably the same train just different locations


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

A simple HO scale point to point, for my daughter, age 8, to run her thomas the tank engine stuff around on. We have two new kittens and they've chewed through the wires twice now. We'll be decorating it for Christmas soon


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Bob Pero on 09 Dec 2012 12:11 PM 
Looks nice. Do your "critters" chase the trains? Ours used to when we had a bigger family room and they were kittens. 
.....................................................................................................................
Bob P. Our critters are to lazy... lol. They just watch, but if tie a string or something behind the train, then they maybe interested or have to set off a firecracker might get them to move.... 
Same out in the layout, Have to push them out of a bridge or tunnel if laying in the sun. 
One of these days I'm going open the bridge with one critter sleep in it, then see what they do with 3 foot of water between them and the land. Course the bridge timer closes the bridge in 10 min.

Tom .. Boy can we relate to you by the fire.. Its been cold and rain off and on here. Some of our group trains guys wants to have a Christmas night run in a week or so. Not sure on that yet.
You look contented & happy by the fire. Neat photos.










Lownote.... Ya. but there like your kids.. Just may have to look around for missing stuff tho.. Nice layout.. Trains are trains... lol.


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dave Meashey on 10 Dec 2012 11:04 AM 
Noel;

Mine are already here.

Posted By Dave Meashey on 10 Dec 2012 11:04 AM 
Noel;

Mine are already here.

Best wishes,
David Meashey

Sorry Dave M. I missed it. Hope you don't mind showing the link again or paste the bottom link.. Nice photos. 

http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...fault.aspx









We have kids and people around our area drop by to see and are amazed of some of the Christmas photos that are posted. It's another world to them. Keep them coming.


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

*My old LGB/Aster Trank-S pulling my Christmas train...*










*And my 2012 Christmas Card...* 










*and the catenary is functional. *


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

On30 layout around the tree.


----------

